# Solid shield saddles



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what color patterns make up saddle homers with solid shields? I think I've heard in the past that solid black is not blue spread but I don't remember what it is. And with solid red, Again I think I've heard that it's not recessive red but I don't know what it is.
The reason I'm asking is I would like to know what I can expect if the two colors breed.
Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Spread will give you a more consistant solid color. Spread blue = black, spread brown = solid brown, spread ash-red = lavender.
You can also use t-pattern. Heavy t-patterns on blue, ash-red, and brown, will look solid. The blues will of course look black because there will be minimal or no light T's on the tips of the feathers. The ash-reds will look like recessive reds, ash-yellows will look like recessive yellow, and brown will look like spread brown.


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks MOE
So if i'm understanding correctly, most of the solid shielded saddle homers that I will find out there will be a heavy T pattern. 
So if I cross a black and a red, for the most part, I'll get more black and red T-patterns right? They could be hiding other patterns or colors but in general, I should get more solid colors......

Red


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, and no, if they have or carry bar in thier back groun they can throw bars too.


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Got it... I think i'm on the right track now.

Thanks for the help


----------

